# Do led and driver need to be UL listed?



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Im pretty sure its just the driver. In canada they accept ULc, CSA or ETL (intertek) listed stuff. You should ask your local inspector on rough in, and then buy it just to be safe.


----------

